# Real Coffee Club



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried coffee from these guys?

http://www.realcoffeeclub.co.uk

I got a gift subscription from my wife last month. 1 x 250 g bags per month with a 50g sample for 3 months

I had never heard of them, but I have to say the quality is fantastic.

The Peruvian last month was the sweetest espresso I have ever tasted and the Columbian this month is lovely and chocolatey.

They are perhaps a little expensive, but the first delivery is nicely packaged with a custom message and I think can be arranged to be delivered on a specific day. Also as it is only a monthly delivery you can still order other coffee that takes your fancy without having too much stale beans. Well done, my wife


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Even with post and packing the coffee does seem very expensive to me


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Agreed. If presuming P&P at say £3, that is £8 for 300g (50g sample included) which is on the high side. I suppose other roasters have some beans at or higher than this price though. Nevertheless those I have had so far have been excellent.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Just tried the Ethiopian Sidamo which was last months sample in the aeropress. Great stuff again. I think my last of the 3 month subscription is due next week.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Wowsers that's expensive, for that reason I'm out.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I was bought a 6 month subscription for my birthday back in November by the in-laws and I've been really enjoying the coffee they've been sending through. My criticisms are that they don't put roast dates on the bags and until this month none of the packages were the right size to get through the letter box (half hour round trip to post office each time). Now they're splitting the coffee into two 125g bags which should help keep things fresh as well. For the price it wouldn't hurt to put a one way valve on the bags.

I thought I'd resurrect this old thread as this month I got their El Salvador shade grown coffee which to my tastes is AMAZING!!!. My palette isn't massively well developed on coffee but the fruit flavours are fantastic with the leaflets description of "syrupy sweet red fruit finish" seeming to be bang on. The sample coffee was a Sumatran which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

unoll said:


> I was bought a 6 month subscription for my birthday back in November by the in-laws and I've been really enjoying the coffee they've been sending through. My criticisms are that they don't put roast dates on the bags and until this month none of the packages were the right size to get through the letter box (half hour round trip to post office each time). Now they're splitting the coffee into two 125g bags which should help keep things fresh as well. For the price it wouldn't hurt to put a one way valve on the bags.
> 
> I thought I'd resurrect this old thread as this month I got their El Salvador shade grown coffee which to my tastes is AMAZING!!!. My palette isn't massively well developed on coffee but the fruit flavours are fantastic with the leaflets description of "syrupy sweet red fruit finish" seeming to be bang on. The sample coffee was a Sumatran which I haven't tried yet.


It's horrifically expensive though at £11 a month for 250g.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Luckily it wasn't my money, although it was a surprise and I didn't have a choice in the matter. I think the in laws decided they liked the company for some reason.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I checked through the prices £102 for a 3 month 1kg a month subscription !!!!!!! £34 a kilo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I checked through the prices £102 for a 3 month 1kg a month subscription !!!!!!! £34 a kilo


For beans without a roast date .....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To put the price into perspective from Rave you could get 7 Kilos for around £4 less than that depending on bean choice and all with a roast date and actual notes about the bean and more to the point your own choice as well.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Just a further bit of info - they do supply a sheet with the beans which gives info on where the beans are from, how they're grown, how the pulp is removed and various other bits. Feel I need to point out that I'm not quibbling that its expensive and you could get much better deals else where but damn this El salvador is tasty and they at least deserve some credit for it. Anyone out there have advice on who else does a decent shade grown El Salvador Nejapa region bourbon, once my recent batch runs out?

Cheers


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Most other roasters have the same information on their websites when you click for more details.


----------

